

At 92, Bandit to Hollywood but Hero to Soldiers - branola
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/27/nyregion/at-92-movie-bootlegger-is-soldiers-hero.html?hpw&pagewanted=all

======
westicle
Clever lobbyists.

Even they can see that prosecuting a 92 year old veteran for supporting troops
would hasten the end of a dying industry.

Pure politics.

